# Fisher Snow Plow - Trouble shooting help



## chamonixvt (Dec 16, 2009)

2000 Chevy 2500 with a minute mount.

Starting to get it geared up for winter and now having trouble getting the plow to work - glad I did this before there was snow on the ground. Plow lights work, checked all connections and still the plow does not move. All I get is a clicking noise in the isolation module when the joystick is moved. 

I replaced the motor thinking it went bad over the summer since it is original and was giving me some trouble at the end of the plowing season last year. No change.

Any suggestions? I'm now wondering if it might be the motor relay although I just replaced it last year. I'm lost on where to go from here. Could the isolation module gone bad?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Check to see if you are getting 12V across the small terminals of the motor relay when you try to move the plow.


----------



## chamonixvt (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally getting back to this issue. No current when the joystick is moved so I assume this means the motor relay has gone bad?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Check for any burnt fuses with a circuit testor. The red light on your controller stick should flash a pattern, check the code.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like your solenoid has gone bad.


----------



## chamonixvt (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, the solenoid/motor relay was bad. IN fact, the screw where the power out to the plow is attached had the plastic melted around it. Is that normal when they go bad?

thanks for the help, bring on the snow now that the plow is working. Cheers


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive so far only seen that on the cheap aftermarket style solenoids. Never on the new fisher brand ones yet.


----------

